# Dubai subletting - dodgy or legit



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to Dubai and looking at renting a room in JBR from a guy called Gaurav who has the apartment lease.
Gaurav says the apartment owner has given their approval for him to sublease it, but just wondered if this is true, or if anyone has rented a room from this guy, or his partner Sanya - can they be trusted? I have heard from a few people who rented off an American that they had the owner knock on their door one day and the guy (who they thought was the landlord) didn't haver approval from the owner to sublease. So they lost their deposit they had paid to this would-be landlord.
Thoughts?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Subletting is prohibited by 99% of leases. Chances are that this guy is subletting illegally and you will have no rights.
-


----------



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I thought so I specifically asked if they had the owner's approval which they claimed they did. I've also been told they had rooms they let in other parts of JBR and Horizon Tower - anyone heard of them?


----------

